# Πριν την επισκευή... > Εξαρτήματα προς Ζήτηση & Προσφορά >  Διάθεση Τροφοδοτικού LG 42" (42LB58XX/55XX)

## kesanis

Υπάρχει διαθέσημο το εν λόγω τροφοδοτικό, λειτουργικό σε άψογη κατάσταση.
ΠΜ όποιος το χρειάζεται στα 40Ε. Αποστολή και στην επαρχεία με έξοδα παραλήπτη.

----------

